# كل ما يخص الفنادق امثلة ومعايير و.........



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (7 يناير 2007)

*هنا هيت وضع كل ما يخص الفنادق وتجميع الروابط الخاصة بالمواضيع السابقة التي شارك بها الاخوة الاعضاء وذلك للتسهيل وزيادة الافادة 

فكرة تصميمية لفندق أومنتجع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=8909

فندق فريد من نوعه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=4419

فندق برج العرب .. والفخامة الملكية ....!
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=12452

فندق برج العربم. 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2529

فندق برج العرب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=6722

فندق الجنون
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=4049

فندق الخاتم الماسي في الامارات 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=8359

فندق الى من طلب فندق
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=13185

فندق من 61 غرفة و21 مصمم وألف فكرة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14577

فندق "فور سيزونز-سايان" في جزيرة بالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14245

فندق "فور سيزونز سايان" في جزيرة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11694

فنادق الجليد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20241*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (7 يناير 2007)

فـنـدق عـلـى شـكـل خـاتـم الـمـاسـي ...فـي ابـوظـبـي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10853

ارجو المساعده في الفنادق خمسه نجوم عبدالفتا الشامي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14776

اول فندق عائم فى العالم فى دبى !! المنشأ بالكامل فى عمق الخليج
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20569


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (8 يناير 2007)

فندق برج العرب .. والفخامة الملكية ....! 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=12452


برج فندقي-سكني فندقي بالخرطوم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=40374


----------



## shimo (9 يناير 2007)

شكرا ع هالمجهود الطيب


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (9 يناير 2007)

لا شكر علي واجب
اريد فقط الاضافة و الاستفادة لتعم الفائدة 
وشكرا


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (10 يناير 2007)

اتمني من جميع الاعضاء اضافة الروابط الخاصة بمواضيعهم في هذا الموضوع او اضافة ما لديهم من معلومات عن تصميم الفنادق وذلك للتسهبل وعدم التكرار وتجميع ما يخص الفنادق في موضوع واحد لتكون الاستفادة اكبر بكثير


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (20 يناير 2007)

للاسف لا جدوي


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (20 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم

عذرا لم ارى الموضوع سوى الان

وهنا مشاركتى:

*مشاريع فنادق و منتجعات سياحية *

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=31241
وسوف يم استكماله قريبا ان شاء الله

وشكرا على جمع هذه الوصلات فى موضوع واحد لسهولة عملية البحث على الجميع.


----------



## م.مرمر (30 يناير 2007)

شكرا علي المجهود العظيم


----------



## midy (31 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود ودايما تمدنا بالمفيد


----------



## الوسام الماسى (31 يناير 2007)

والله مجهود كتير رائع تستاهل الف شكر


----------



## nognoga (22 فبراير 2007)

tkx mooot 3ala elmosharkat elgamela de
bs ana kont 3awza plans le fanade2 yaret ala2y mnkom mosa3da ya gama3a


----------



## سعود الدروشي (15 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اختي الفاضله
حقيقة انا مستثمر ابحث عن تصميم فندق 5 نجوم على مساحة ارض 13 ألف متر مربع حيث يكون فيه 30 جناح و350 غرفه وقاعة مؤتمرات كبرى والملاحق وقاعتي اجتماعات اذا لديكي بعض الافكار او انك تنشري لي هذا الاعلان في الموقع وصاحب الفكره الجيده لديه الحق في الاشراف على التنفيذ علما بان الارض تطل على مركز المدينه بربوه عاليه تحيط بها الخضره
وشكرا للتواصل ان رغبتي 00254706295975 او على بريدي الالكتروني [email protected]


----------

